# paid surveys



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi,

this is technically not a work at home business, but since I joined back in June 6th, just a little over a month ago, I've been able to earn $26! Not bad for a few minutes of answering surveys. Of all the survey sites I'm part of, this one is by far the best! If you want to redeem for a $5 amazon gift card, you get the code immediately. Most surveys that you qualify for, pay 20 points, which are worth $2, and some are 10 points/$1.

Check it out for yourselves, you'll see it's worth it.

http://OpinionOutpost.com/join/9515065

Ifi


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi, I noticed some of you have registered with my referral, thank you! I also wanted to ask your opinion about the site? Are you having success getting qualified for the surveys? Has anyone gotten a cash out yet?

Ifi


----------



## sashay (Apr 28, 2005)

sorry but $26 in a month is a good thing??? How so? That is still taxable income and so in a month you made...nothing. How much junk mail do you get as a result of filling out the surveys?


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

sashay, I didn't say you were going to become a millionaire doing this! And for the record, I haven't received one single spam e-mail as a result of this. God bless you for not needing that extra $26 a month, but I'm sure a lot of people here or somewhere would appreciate it.

Ifi


----------



## sashay (Apr 28, 2005)

I think you missed the point. You "made" $26...but as a contractor about half that will go to taxes. So you really made...about $13. That's not much for a month. And you will get spam...or snail mail...as a result of registering. Lots of it. No offense intended but I have worked as a contractor for a long time so that did not seem like anything to get excited about when you factor in the tax angle.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I tried the opinion outpost. what a waste of time! I filled out dozens of surveys and have yet to break the 5$ mark. most surveys took 20-30 minutes, even though some claim less. and more then half of them, I would be 10 or 20 questions in, then it would suddenly say 'you don't qualify for this survey sorry!'..what! after answering questions for 5-10 minutes, thats what I got? 

again, I say..dont waste your time.
I can say, though, I have received NO spam from them, or any compnay involved with the surveys.


----------

